# Does your cat wear a collar?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

No collar on my cat.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

My cat has no collar. I don't know why, I think it doesn't suit them! :


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

All 4 of our cats wear Lupine safety collars with bells. They're all indoor cats and we've never had any problems. All of my cats growing up wore collars, too. We used to have problems with some of the cheaper collars coming loose, so we started buying them Lupines since that's what our dogs all wear and they always stay nice and snug.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

A.J. used to wear a collar with a bell but I took it off so he could walk through the house without alerting Hank.

A.J. is an outdoor cat except in the cold weather and eats indoors. The bell gave the birds some advanced warning when they were being stalked.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

All three of mine wear breakaway collars and tags. They are primarily indoor cats but do sneak out. I have tested some breakaway that do NOT break easily. I have no idea the brands I bought mine, but they will easily break if snagged. I have one cat that constantly tries to pull his collar off by pulling the name tag! It is really scratched up, LOL. That would be my Pistol. Both my females leave their collars alone.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I like to know where she is inside, she's pretty mischievous! The bells let us know what she's up to or where she is. She stays inside and is micro-chipped so it is more my preference that she wear a collar than anything. I love Lupine collars, the dogs have them. I didn't realize that they made them for cats, I should have known!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I like to know where she is inside, she's pretty mischievous! The bells let us know what she's up to or where she is. She stays inside and is micro-chipped so it is more my preference that she wear a collar than anything. I love Lupine collars, the dogs have them. I didn't realize that they made them for cats, I should have known!


http://www.lupinepet.com/cat/cats.php


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Jo, what pattern do your cats have? Thanks for the link!! 

I think I like the cotton candy! It's probably because it reminds me of the terra cotta pattern I have bought for my puppy!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Jo, what pattern do your cats have? Thanks for the link!!
> 
> I think I like the cotton candy! It's probably because it reminds me of the terra cotta pattern I have bought for my puppy!


Eddie the Russian Blue has Muddy Paws, Bailey, our oldest all white boy, has Noble Beast, Scooter, our orange boy, has Just Ducky, and Abby, our black Maine ****, has Tickled Pink. I may have a slight collar problem! :uhoh:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh and just a hint....you can get them extremely cheap on eBay! I just bought Eddie's Muddy Paws pattern collar for $3.99 on there! There are actually quite a few Lupine dealers on eBay who sell the collars and leashes for much, much cheaper that other places and you can find retired patterns on there!


----------



## oliver1024 (Mar 13, 2010)

Our cat is strictly indoors but she still wears a collar with a nametag,rabies, and her microchip tag. I'm paranoid about losing my 'baby' so just incase she wears her collar 24/7 even though in the 4 years that we've had her she's never once gotten out.Better safe then sorry. I dont know the brand of her collar but I bought it at the local feed store and its suppose to be some sort of breakaway collar.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Our cats are indoor but sneak out sometimes so they need to wear a collar. They had issues with the breakaway/safety collars and kept getting their lower jaws stuck under the collar, and then practically killing themselves trying to get out of it. It was so bad one was clawing at his neck and was bleeding....so needless to say, we needed another option. Now they wear leather small dog collars. I keep them pretty snug on them...like two fingers under the collar snug. We haven't had a problem since then. In fact, the leather collars have held up really well, through baths and an unfortunate enema incident with one of them at the vet. (It was beyond nasty.) Maybe that's the solution so she doesn't get stuck?


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

We got a breakaway collar when we first got Maxwell a few months ago. He figured out how to take it off though and eventually must have gotten sick of us putting it back on him because one day it was not on him and nowhere to be found. The little kitty must've stashed it somewhere!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Beastie Bands are the absolute best cat collars on the market. I've used them for many, many years and other collars can't even compare to them:

http://www.beastiebands.com/beastiebands.html


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Our cats are indoor but sneak out sometimes so they need to wear a collar. They had issues with the breakaway/safety collars and kept getting their lower jaws stuck under the collar, and then practically killing themselves trying to get out of it. It was so bad one was clawing at his neck and was bleeding....so needless to say, we needed another option. Now they wear leather small dog collars. I keep them pretty snug on them...like two fingers under the collar snug. We haven't had a problem since then. In fact, the leather collars have held up really well, through baths and an unfortunate enema incident with one of them at the vet. (It was beyond nasty.) Maybe that's the solution so she doesn't get stuck?


That is exactly what's happening to Charlotte! I never thought of a small dog collar. May have to look into it! Thanks for the tip!



jwemt81 said:


> Oh and just a hint....you can get them extremely cheap on eBay! I just bought Eddie's Muddy Paws pattern collar for $3.99 on there! There are actually quite a few Lupine dealers on eBay who sell the collars and leashes for much, much cheaper that other places and you can find retired patterns on there!


I <3 eBay. I tried eBay when I got future puppy's collar/leash set. They were more expensive, but it was a retired pattern. Maybe that's why. I will definitely check it out for the cat! 



Kevin21 said:


> We got a breakaway collar when we first got Maxwell a few months ago. He figured out how to take it off though and eventually must have gotten sick of us putting it back on him because one day it was not on him and nowhere to be found. The little kitty must've stashed it somewhere!


This is what my rainbow bridge cat did when I was a kid. He was indoor/outdoor as he pleased. He'd go out with the collar, come in without it. We eventually stopped putting a collar on him because it was getting too expensive to keep replacing them once or more per week! We did like to keep a bell on him for the animal's sake. He was so fast, he actually caught a hummingbird once. 



kwhit said:


> Beastie Bands are the absolute best cat collars on the market. I've used them for many, many years and other collars can't even compare to them:
> 
> http://www.beastiebands.com/beastiebands.html


They're cute, I will check them out! I hadn't heard of them before!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mindy always wears a collar. She is microchipped and is an outdoor cat. It's just a regular nylon cat collar with a plastic snap. I had ordered a "breakaway" one on ebay and it lasted maybe a day on her outside. Molson always has his mouth around her neck (sounds worse than it is! lol) but doesn't try to grab her collar.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

My cats are indoor only, and the thought of 10 cats running around with bells on their collars...well, I can imagine what that would sound like at night when I'm trying to sleep. I have tried collars on the ones who try to sneak outside, but they always end up off, no matter if its breakaway, buckle, whatever. So I gave up. In 8 years I've only had 2 cats get out. Shot my nerves for a few days but I know that collars and/or tags wouldn't have helped get them home anyway.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> That is exactly what's happening to Charlotte! I never thought of a small dog collar. May have to look into it! Thanks for the tip!


Both of my cats (they are littermates) had the same issue and the small dog collars are the only thing that works for them. I also looked into harnesses, but that seemed a bit excessive for 2 indoor cats.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

My cats don't wear collars. I have thought about getting them one though. Especially Izabelle who is taking quite a liking to sneaking out now that the weather is nice. She isn't microchipped yet either so I think I will be looking into that.


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Personally, my cat doesn't wear a collar but it sort of depends if your cat is let outdoors or not. Mine isn't, neither is my dog except for walks of course. I don't have a fenced in yard but I know neither of my animals would go far anyways.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It's a law in the city I live to have your cats licensed now. Any cat that is outside needs to have a collar/tags or else you'll be fined. When I was growing up, I put breakaway collars on my cats "just in case". One cat had a little route around the neighborhood and the other cat never left the backyard but I still felt better knowing they had them in case they got lost. They were both tatoo'ed as well but the tatoos were almost illegible by the time the cats were 5. Plus, I always worried if my all-black kitty was lost, how I would ever pick her out from the million of other black cats...I'm sure I would have been able to but when I was young I was paranoid and I'd have nightmares about me going to the shelter to find her and taking the wrong cat home and her being put down because of my mistake. Can you say paranoid?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd be paranoid too, don't worry! There are lots of black cats out there. They're often the last to be adopted, just like black dogs statistically! My cat doesn't have a tag on her collar, just the collar. She's chipped... but maybe I should get a tag or get a new collar with the phone number embroidered on it. She is 100% inside, but before we got her, she roamed the streets evidently. She shows a LOT of interest for outside. I often take her on a harness out into the grass and she literally won't come inside! It worries me that when we get the dog, our door is going to be opening and closing a lot more than it is now and I'm afraid she will find an opportunity and run. I hope I'm wrong.

I just ordered this: It is the Beastie Band with the collar ID that slips over the buckle so it can't fall off. The tag was $9, and if I ordered the collar, my total was only $14. So I said "why not?" Free shipping to boot, woo-hoo! Someone recommended this site a while ago and I bookmarked it. 

http://www.boomerangtags.com/store/?A=S&ID=38


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My cats never were collars until my solid black Maine ****. I could never find her in the house. With the collar I can at least hear her. Both my cats now wear them.

She did once get her collar stuck in her mouth. Scared the heck out of me because I did not know how long it had been like that, and I was so panicked that I could not pull it open, even though it had a safety snap. I had to cut it off.

I just frequently check the size now, and occasionally pull on them to make sure they will unsnap.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have 3 cats, 2 outdoor/indoor and 1 inside cat. All of them wear collars, but I get the breakaway collars.


----------

